# Headphones 2010-2011 (stereo)



## newconroer (Dec 16, 2011)

Furthering reading around on reviews and the like, anyone care to give opinions on the below products and also add their own recommendations? I entrust that some of the gamers here might have hands-on experience.

I currently have an Asus Xonar card in the system, and in most cases, I have both Windows and the Asus program to use 5.1 speaker layout. However recently I have noticed a few games lose directional accuracy, forcing me to resort back to a headphone output.
Which is fine, whatever works for that particular game, I will make the adjumstents where necesary.

Having said that, I am not in the market for 5.1 headphones, like Razer 
http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.169415500

I don't believe it's worth the money for a pseudo surround setup.
Thus my main focues are :

-General sound quality (treble>bass>mid range priority)
-The construction (some of these headphones break so easily, Wharfdale comes to mind)
-Battery life and how it charges


These are the models I've given consideration to:

Sony RF865RK
http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hps-hi-fi-and-home-entertainment/mdr-rf865rk

Panasonic WF950
http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...less/RP-WF950EB-S/Overview/2509276/index.html

Panasonic WF820 
http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...less/RP-WF820EB-K/Overview/2509143/index.html

Sennheiser RS120
http://www.sennheiser.co.uk/uk/home_en.nsf/root/private_headphones_hifi_wireless-headphones_009920


-The Sony, Panasonic WF950 and Sennheiser all come about the same price. Only the WF820 would be there for the price discount.
-The Sony 865 seems to have the best battery life and usage, giving about twenty-five hours use and only requiring about four hours charging.
-Sennheiser RS120 seems most robust in terms of design, however Sony's one piece approach can be a double edged sword, while the Panasonic's look a bit weak.

Unfortunately I have not found any of these on display in a store I could test.

For now, I am leaning towards the Sony due to sound quality reviews, it's battery life/use and charge from dock as well as the ability to adjust the size of the headset.


Any comments are welcome.

Please also if you know of any phones that are wireless (of similar quality as the above) and come with a microphone, that would be super.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you only in the market for wireless headphones?


----------



## newconroer (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, wireless only.

I may even consider ear bud wireless but the lack of noise blocking and cost makes them a bit undesirable.


----------



## erixx (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the wired verion of the Sony and all I can say is good good sound and build.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Erixx, which model is that?


----------



## erixx (Dec 16, 2011)

XB500, and they have yet another superior one. 
(Only the wire is ridiculously short, really short)

Btw, for voice dictating (or teamspeak) I have a Plantronics Audio 995H USB, which sounds good, but not as good as the Sony, smaller earhats etc.. But batteries and range are an issue: also short.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm tempted to just go with a wired model this time, do some quality tests. 
Maybe better to spend 2/3 of the money on a Fatal1ty headset like the MKII 980s.

Thanks for the model, I will look at it.

But please feel free to carry on the thread, to anyone, these things may be useful.

Whatever I choose, I'll update here in a few days.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 20, 2011)

Starting with the Creative Fatal1ty NS800 series(entry level model).

Very light weight and comfortable. Despite not having massive ear bud, they fit over the entire ear without a problem. Size adjust is available.

They do feel a bit flimsy in terms of build quality - we'll see if they last a couple months before passing judgement.

Cable length is a few meters, could be a bit longer though.

There is no off /cut off for the sound, you have to turn the volume down with the dial (along the cord itself). The microphone however does have an on/off toggle.

Volume wise, it's a bit underwhelming. You have to get up to half the dial distance to really hear too well(even with O/S volume on high levels).

Bass is good, strong, but not overpowering.
Mid-range is lackluster, but mid-range isn't always that important.
Highs/treble is decent, could use a bit more punch. I would advise making some EQ adjustments if you have a sound card.

Microphone response is quick and clear, can't see it being any better. 

No software required. Uses 3.5mm jacks for headphone and microphone.

You usually get what you pay for but in this case, you get a little extra for that same price.


I'll hopefully pick up some wireless ones anyways, and report back.


----------

